# HRT in Spain



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Are there particular attitudes and approaches to HRT (particularly bio-identical) in Spain that may be different from UK? Asking because the doc I saw in Cyprus said that they didn't believe in it all there, only prescribing plant based formulations. Just preparing for discussions!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Kikie said:


> Are there particular attitudes and approaches to HRT (particularly bio-identical) in Spain that may be different from UK? Asking because the doc I saw in Cyprus said that they didn't believe in it all there, only prescribing plant based formulations. Just preparing for discussions!


Looking at it from the opposite direction, I was on testosterone replacement therapy and it was stopped about three years ago because according to one of the advisors on the regional committee it was "only used by transexuals"


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh dear, not encouraging!


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

I suppose Spain varies like any other country with regard to prescribing HRT. 

After suffering for over 5 years without HRT or any other medication, I finally gave up and went to the local Doctor (female). Her response was 'we dont prescribe HRT you need to go to the chemist to purchase it!!!'. 

Incredibly HRT tablets (I cant remember the name but a well known brand) was prescribed over the counter at a cost of 10 euros for a month supply. So I basically self medicated, taking the 20mg tablets for a few months (there was no smaller dosage available), then cutting the tablets in half and gradually lowering the dose.


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

We were able to buy Equus over the counter from one of the white coated assistants for a number of years and then they tightened the rules - but that only meant that the pharmacist agreed to sell it. I don't know the system now but our UK doctor was horrified.


----------

